# Recommendation :Tivo guy help



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey guys, I just lost my remote for a few minutes only to find it by the tv a few minutes later. This gave me an idea. What if the TiVo guy does more then just smile at you? Lets say you lose your remote and you are impatient in looking under all the couch cushions. Well instead of getting aggrevated what if you could push a button on the tivo box and have the TiVo guy point it out to you, maybe by using his antennae, so at least you know the general direction. I'm not a technical person so I don't know if this would work or not. 

Is it possible? 

I would think it would kind of work like a radar, where it bounces a few IR beams around the room until it gets a reflection, and then it points it out to you.

Generally, don't you guys think the TiVo guy should do more then just smile at you. For example, what if it sees through the local forecast that a thunderstorm is coming, and to let you know it takes out an umbrella just to give you a heads up. Or if there's more traffic in the area then usual what if it does something like start acting like its in a rush for some reason. If I'm not the first person that has recommended this, sorry.

PS. If you tivo techs take this idea and make it into reality can you please let me know so I could smack my head that I didn't try patenting this first. : P


----------



## JimRI (Jan 29, 2008)

My old Panasonic tv would locate the remote when you pushed the on/off button on the tv itself. The remote had a small speaker in it and would beep until you found it...just like the page button on a cordless phone. I could definitely use that feature every now and then.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

1 more thing... 

I've seen this before in future tech shows where you can leave messages to family members on the computer built into the fridge. Well instead of that what if you can email to the tivo. So when people turn on the tv, they could get a message from a friend or family member in the household. Like, gone food shopping, or someone called... I definantly turn the tv on before I check my email when I get into the house, so anything urgent can be seen right away.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Hew said:


> 1 more thing...
> 
> I've seen this before in future tech shows where you can leave messages to family members on the computer built into the fridge. Well instead of that what if you can email to the tivo. So when people turn on the tv, they could get a message from a friend or family member in the household. Like, gone food shopping, or someone called... I definantly turn the tv on before I check my email when I get into the house, so anything urgent can be seen right away.


That sounds like a good suggestion for one of the 3rd party HME / HMO developers. Actually, galleon might already have something like it.


----------

